# honey gourami and betta?



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one honey gourami (male) in a community 10 gal with 2 small clown loaches and a few tetras. I am thinking of moving one of my male bettas into this tank but I have read that bettas sometimes fight with gouramis. Anyone have experience with honey gourami and bettas? The gourami is quite small (I believe they are considered dwarf).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, bettas and gouramis will fight - they are both from the anabantoid family and too closely related to co-exist. 

Just a note: clown loaches get a foot long and need schools of six, so I hope you have a very large tank for them to go into soon!


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Yes, bettas and gouramis will fight - they are both from the anabantoid family and too closely related to co-exist.
> 
> Just a note: clown loaches get a foot long and need schools of six, so I hope you have a very large tank for them to go into soon!


I've owned clowns for years; the 10 gallon is only while they are very small. I have another large tank that they will move into eventually.

I know betta and gouramis are closely related, but read conflicting info online about if they will fight. Having had both dwarfs and regular gouramis, the dwarfs are more peaceful.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is a myth. I have seen quite a few members do it successfully, just make sure there is a lot of cover. Bettas will not mistake different species.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't think it was because they confused the species, I thought it was because they are two territorial fish who would see the other species as a challenge. I stand corrected.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are competing for the same resources so it is highly possible. Honeys are more peaceful than others but you can still run into issues. . . Fish behavior is unpredictable so it all depends on how much risk you want to take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the info, folks.

There are plants and caves, so I think it would be worth trying and monitoring closely while I am home this week. This particular male betta rarely flares even though he can see another betta through the divider so it might work.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd suggest just making sure you have another tank or home on hand...just in case.


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

I do have a QT if needed but it appears so far (two days) everyone is getting along fine. No aggression and eating normally. I'll continue to keep a close eye but so far so good.


----------

